# anker und link gleichzeitig?



## bruderherz (9. Dezember 2002)

wie kann man auf eine andere seite verlinken und gleichzeitig auf einen anker auf dieser seite?


----------



## Fabian H (9. Dezember 2002)

```
<a href="seite.html#anker">link</a>
```


----------



## bruderherz (9. Dezember 2002)

ok, danke


----------



## Fabian H (9. Dezember 2002)

no problem


----------



## bruderherz (31. Dezember 2002)

wie geht das dann wenn die seite mit include ist, also jeder link irgendwie so ist: 

a href=index.php?link=spiele
a href=index.php?link=gaestebuch
a href=index.php?link=forum
.
.
.
switch($link){
case spiele:
include('spiele.php');
break;
.
.
.
default:
include('home.php');
break;
}

wie geht dann gleichzeitig ein anker?

und spiele.php sieht dann so aus:

blablablablablbalblablab<br>
blablablablablbalblablab<br>
blablablablablbalblablab<br>
blablablablablbalblablab<br>
blablablablablbalblablab<br>
<a href=#ganzunten>ganzunten</a>

und wenn man jetz auf
<a href=index.php?link=spiele>spiele</a>
klickt, sollte man zum ganzunten anker gelangen, wie muss der link dann aussehen?
etwa: <a href=index.php?link=spiele#ganzunten>spiele ganzunten</a>
?


----------



## haldjo1 (31. Dezember 2002)

Ich denk mal so:

switch($link){ 
case spiele: 
include('spiele.php#ganzunten'); 
break;


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

> Ich denk mal so:
> 
> switch($link){
> case spiele:
> ...



hmm...das kann irgendwie nicht sein, und wenn, dann würde erst ab #ganzunten includet, oder?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (20. Februar 2003)

Das geht überhaupt nicht,weil PHP serverseitig ist und HTML nicht.


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

hmm...kann man dann irgendwie machen, also in der includeten datei, dass die an eine bestimmte stelle springt wenn eine variable irgendeinen bestimmten wert hat? also mit javascript. und kann man bei include() irgendwie variablen übergeben?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (20. Februar 2003)

Man kann nicht direkt bei der include() Funktion namen angeben.
Vielleicht hilft dir ja die JS Funktion scrollTo() weiter.


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

ok, ich erkund mich da nbisschen, danke


----------



## melmager (20. Februar 2003)

a) also bei include kannst du keine vars übergenen - braucht du auch nicht

b) zum bestimmten punkt hinspringen
ist zb ein switch 

----
$jump = 4;
include ("in.php");
------

in.php
switch ($jump){
 case 1:
?> blabla bla
<? 
 break; (oder auch nicht  )
 case 2:
 ?> noch mehr bla usw .....


----------



## lexi (20. Februar 2003)

kinder kinder..

html:

```
<a href="script.php?page=null#absatz">link</a>
```

php:

```
include( $_GET['page'] . '.php');
```

html, aufgerufene seite:

```
<a name="absatz">
```

alex.

PS: @nixkapier: ich mag deinen nick nich..


----------



## bruderherz (20. Februar 2003)

hmm...lexi deine lösung find ich nich schlehct, könnte sogar klappen^^
na ja, muss ich mal versuchen.


und bei melmager bin isch mir nich so sicher... 





> PS: @nixkapier: ich mag deinen nick nich..



dann magst du ehrlichkeit wohl auch nicht?^^


----------

